# dryer vents



## cda (Nov 7, 2009)

Is there a code section for rain caps on dryer vents that go straight up and out the roof?????


----------



## jar546 (Nov 7, 2009)

Re: dryer vents

IMC chapter 5 sends you to chapter 6 for items not specifically covered by chapter 5.  This is what I would use to enforce that.  It works in my humble opinion.  (IMHO)



> *603.16 Weather protection*. All ducts including linings, coveringsand vibration isolation connectors installed on the exterior
> 
> of the building shall be protected against the elements.


----------



## cda (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: dryer vents

BUT, no specifications on what the weather protection is suppose to look like????

The one I saw, which was installed about 14 years ago, did not seem like you could get any lint out of the building!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cda (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: dryer vents

Found 504 IMC

does anyone enforce ::::504.3 Cleanout. Each ver ti cal riser shall be pro vided with a

means for cleanout.

and if so what does it look like, and how often??? how many feet???


----------



## north star (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: dryer vents

*Yes, we would enforce Section 504.3 in the IMC if we had this type of installation.*

*So far, we have not had this type of installation though!*

*I'm thinking that the manufacturers installation requirements would be in-place on this.*

*If there are no manufacturers installation requirements, you can ask for an engineered*

*system that will comply with getting the exhausts to the exterior of the building.*

*See also Section 504.7 in the IMC.*

*Check out this manufacturers venting guidelines:*

*http://www.geappliances.com/commercial_laundry/venting.pdf*


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 10, 2009)

Re: dryer vents

I think they usually use goosenecks.


----------

